# Upgraded from 29 to 65. For free



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes it's true. Upon being asked to take in some African cichlids I was givin for free a 45 gall tank. Which I used for the Africans and a 65 gal tank with a beautiful stand. So here is befor with my 29gal and after with my 65. 

29gall



To the 65 gall


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice! Looks alot brighter too, new lighting? I bet the fox face and tang are happy with the new environment. I bet the larger stand is of benefit too especially if you are running a sump.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> Nice! Looks alot brighter too, new lighting? I bet the fox face and tang are happy with the new environment. I bet the larger stand is of benefit too especially if you are running a sump.


It's brighter to a sense. I went from one 150watt hqi to 2 150 watt hqi. they are happier even the copper band is happy as well. Yeah it is sumped but the stand has a separated cabinets.. It's just big enough to house my 30 gallon clothes bin sump...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like a few anemone variants in there too, I have seen some pretty nice anemone themed tanks just full of color amd movment. I personally stick with the maxi minis as they stay small and stay put. But honestly I like em all.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> Looks like a few anemone variants in there too, I have seen some pretty nice anemone themed tanks just full of color amd movment. I personally stick with the maxi minis as they stay small and stay put. But honestly I like em all.


Yeah a carpet and a rose bubble tip. I want to make that right ride a nem side. I want some mini maxis so bad.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

They are not too terribly expensive, it is just a matter of finding a nice one. If they are colorful they sell fast in the stores and online they can be over color saturated via computer editing. If you are lucky you can find someone who propagates anemones and then you can get a desirable morph that is less expensive.


----------

